# Volcano in the Forest



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

Just would like to share my tank... comments are welcome!










*TANK SPECS*

Age: 4month old

Temp Range: 23-27degrees

Tank size: 70 Gallons

Lights: 4 x 55watts Daylight Halo

Filtration: UGF/IGF

CO2 : DIY

Substrate: Local Bicol Sand

*FAUNA*

3 Otocinclus

50 pcs Cherry red Shrimp

*FLORA*

*Foreground:*

Hemianthus callitricoides var cuba

*Midground:*

Eriocaulon setaceum
Lobella cardinalis
Micranthemum umbrosum
Blyxia japonica
Ludwigia inclinata var cuba
Lillaeopsis brasilliensis
Ranunculus inundatus
Eleocharis acicularis
Pellia
Myriophylum aquaticum
Java Moss

*Background:*

Rotalla wallichi
Ludwigia macandra green
Ludwigia arcuata
Ludwigia aromatica
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Rotalla sp green
Ludwigia inclinata var cuba
Elatine triandra


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice pleasing tank with healthy plants.
How often do you trim the plants?


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

wiste said:


> Nice pleasing tank with healthy plants.
> How often do you trim the plants?


overall trimming of plants every two weeks, but for the pearlweed on a weekly basis coz they are fast grower.


----------



## tonny dencas (Nov 2, 2007)

number one.......


----------



## tonny dencas (Nov 2, 2007)

forgive me for the inconvenience is not English and I am liando with the dictionary. wanted say that her aquarium is really beautiful, I love. greetings


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmmm.... is that tank extra wide or is it just me...? 

I always had probs with trimming my stems into nice neat balls like that because the 55g standard size tanks are only 13 inches wide  and the balls looked weird taking up half my tank. lol

Anyways, nice trimming job ^^


----------



## XRTech (Jul 15, 2007)

Tank looks wonderful!! Clean and lush. A school of fish might add a nice touch, but not totally needed.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

I bet this tank looks 5x better in real life... great job!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW Papillon!! This is beautiful! The colors are just fantastic and you are very skilled with your trimming! What is your dosing regimen?


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

thanks tonny!


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

Zapins said:


> Hmmm.... is that tank extra wide or is it just me...?
> 
> I always had probs with trimming my stems into nice neat balls like that because the 55g standard size tanks are only 13 inches wide  and the balls looked weird taking up half my tank. lol
> 
> Anyways, nice trimming job ^^


hi zapins! thank you for the compliments,actually my tank has a measurement of 48 inches (L) 15 inches (W)and 18 inches (H) it just a matter of proportioning your plants with the tank while trimming them


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

XRTech said:


> Tank looks wonderful!! Clean and lush. A school of fish might add a nice touch, but not totally needed.


my tank previously have 40 boraras brigittae but unfortunately they almost swipe clean all my cherry shrimps so they have to go


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

Yoshi said:


> I bet this tank looks 5x better in real life... great job!


hi yoshi! you're right man, majority of my friends here in the Phillippines says its much better in real life... thanks bro!


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

Jessie said:


> WOW Papillon!! This is beautiful! The colors are just fantastic and you are very skilled with your trimming! What is your dosing regimen?


thanks a lot for the compliment jessie! i was just trying to observe the different plants character and i ended up in trimming them and come up with a dutch tank hehehe

hi jessie! dosing regime is daily PMDD plus home brewed micro nutrients... jessie your tank has really gone a long way when you started, its gorgeous as the owner!


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

full tank view...








//[/IMG]


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

some eriocaulons on the footstep....








//[/IMG]


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Well thank you, you're very kind 

Do you dose nitrates in your mix and if so, would you say on the high or low end? I'm learning that reds tend to be stronger with lower NO3 so I'm wondering what balance you may have found.


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

hi jesie, roughly i dose my tank at 5ppm nitrate, potassium at 10-15ppm and magnesium at 14ppm the rest are micronutrients.


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

a quick update of the volcano which has become dormant....


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

What a carpet you've got! Like wave, going to hit the beach..... 
I like the black background better than this. I looks like your light is warmer in this photo too. However the purple plants really did well in the other, cooler light.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow very relaxing to stare at.
I feel like I could lay down on that carpet and fall to sleep. If I had gills.


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice tank you got there. I love the plants you used. Also I do think maybe you should of used the 1/1.6 ratio? although on the positive side not seeing the top of the volcano gives the viewing with more mystery and opens up my imagination a little more.


----------

